# reaching cwm recovery on venusx...



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

I cannot get to cwm recovery on venusx rom. It just reboots. I tried using d2 bootstrapper and rom manager, neither one worked. Any suggestions? I really want to flash the official apex 2.0 rom. I can't sbf as I have no pc, only access to a mac. Am I screwed?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

sbf using sbf_flash (linux/mac equivalent of RSD Lite but is sooooo much better).... Works alot better and is faster. Other than that, I have no clue...


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Ill give it a try. Thanks angel! Any progress on cm7 or hexen2? So pumped with all the new roms being released.


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

so i looked into sbf_flash and just completely got lost.... sorry for being such a noob all over again. could you give me step by step instructions?
once you guys got cm74d2g i just stopped learning and let the geniuses do the work, now i don't have access to a pc anymore and am stuck with this venusX rom...


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can just rename the rom I want to flash to update.zip and flash through stock recovery?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

no, It wont allow you to unless its signed by motorola (ie, ota updates)

As for sbf_flash, I've only ever used it on linux.... On linux its pretty easy. 

```
<br />
cd <path to sbf_flash><br />
sudo chmod a+x sbf_flash<br />
./sbf_flash <path to sbf><br />
```


----------

